# No Brown Bits at Bottom of Roasting Pan?



## Girl49 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wondering if someone more experienced than I can tell me why, during and after roasting a 19-lb. (not frozen, free-range) turkey, there was a lot of fat and some pan juices but virtually no brown bits/"crackles" in the pan bottom; it was hard to make tasty gravy. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## ThePurpleChef (Nov 25, 2011)

Girl49 said:


> Wondering if someone more experienced than I can tell me why, during and after roasting a 19-lb. (not frozen, free-range) turkey, there was a lot of fat and some pan juices but virtually no brown bits/"crackles" in the pan bottom; it was hard to make tasty gravy. Anyone else have this experience?



Hm... Maybe it was because the skin wasn't seared? Seared skin usually sticks on pans, and you can deglaze it with some cooking wine to make a flavorable, reduction gravy.

What did you use to flavor your turkey? My father and I rubbed some butter on it, and we added garlic, onion powder, salt, pepper, poultry seasoning, a bit of wing sauce, and some roasted garlic chicken stock. I also made a mirepoix bed of carrots, onions, and celery to go under and around the turkey.


----------



## Girl49 (Nov 25, 2011)

*No Crackles*

PurpleChef: I think you may be on to something. I used a slow-roast method from Christopher Kimball's "The Cook's Bible," roasting the bird for an hour at 350 degrees and then for seven more hours at 200. The skin definitely wasn't seared. Want those brown bits next time...I'll try another way. Thank you thank you.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 25, 2011)

Girl49 said:


> Wondering if someone more experienced than I can tell me why, during and after roasting a 19-lb. (not frozen, free-range) turkey, there was a lot of fat and some pan juices but virtually no brown bits/"crackles" in the pan bottom; it was hard to make tasty gravy. Anyone else have this experience?



What temperature(s) did you roast it at?

Did you add water or stock to the pan?

I assumed you used a rack.

I cooked 2 very good quality fresh birds this year and one was a terrific fond producer and the second not so much.  So maybe it depends on the type of turkey you use.


----------



## ThePurpleChef (Nov 25, 2011)

jennyema said:


> What temperature(s) did you roast it at?
> 
> Did you add water or stock to the pan?
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah. Using a rack keeps the meat from touching the pan, so of course you wouldn't get much cooked bits on the pan.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 25, 2011)

I definitely think it's the temp.

Your skin shouldn't stick to the pan since it's on a rack but you need high heat to create the fond.

You need to use a rack or the bottom of your turkey will just stew in fat and juice.  A rack doesn't mean you won't have fond (browned bits).

CI used to endorse a 450 followed by 375 method.  That's pretty tried and true and is what I use.

Poultry, IMO, doesn't benefit from low and slow unless it's just dark meat.


----------



## Girl49 (Nov 25, 2011)

*No Fond*

Purple and Jenny: Good points all. Re: flavoring, just brushed on melted butter. Used a rack. Followed the "Maw's Thanksgiving Turkey" recipe from "The Cooks Bible..." Maybe I should have referred to more recent CI stuff? Sounds like higher heat is better in this situation. Also, used "Giblet Pan Gravy for a Crowd" CI recipe, and although not bad, it wasn't nearly as rich and flavorful as is gravy made right in the pan, like my grandmothers used to do. I'm chalking this up to experience and aiming for better results next year! 

Quick note: CI's Classic Green Bean Casserole recipe was a huge hit.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 25, 2011)

I roasted mine right in the roaster, not on a rack.  I cooked at 350 (convection) and it took 2 hours and 15 minutes for a 16 pound bird.  There was very nice drippings and nice dark fond, made for a very rich gravy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2011)

I do not get much in the way of brown bits in the bottom of the pan when I roast a turkey.  That happens for me when I roast beef or pork.  I think it is the difference in the temp and the type of fat.

I get the dark rich gravy by making a peanut butter roux and then using a rich turkey stock to thin it and make the gravy.  It takes about fifteen to twenty minutes to really toast the flour in the roux.  This is pretty much what my grandmother did but she did it in the bottom of the roaster and I do it in a sauce pan.  Also if you asked my grandmother about making a roux she would probably have looked at you funny and changed the subject.  After all she was just making gravy.


----------



## Girl49 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Gravy*

Aunt Bea: By "peanut butter roux," I assume you mean a nutty brown-colored roux? o And you're so right....my grandmothers never used such terms but simply made fabulous gravy. And oh, if I could make a pie crust like my paternal GM. Not a fancy cook, but a highly skilled one. I didn't know how good I had it!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 26, 2011)

You could also make a dark turkey stock by using a bunch of wings, thighs, etc. and searing them off in the pot before you add the water and veggies. When you make the gravy, use that stock.  That would more than compensate for a lack of fond in the pan after roasting, and you would further fortify it with the drippings from the roasted turkey.

That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## dhschulz (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm brand new to here, and yesterday was my first time cooking a turkey so i dont know that i have much to add here, But I had a simliar situation with a scarce amount of brown bits in my roasting pan.  I used a roasting rack, so that might have had an effect, but I started out the roast at 500 degrees to get some brown starting out, then cut it down to 350.  It seemed that a bit of extra moisture left from my brine as well as the drippings from the butter i used under the skin thickened into a decent gravy that i was able to dilute with stock to make a pretty good amount despite not having too many brown bits.  And also, nice to meet all of you!


----------



## Claire (Nov 26, 2011)

I have had this problem some years, and haven't been able to pin it down.  One thing is to avoid Butterballs; too much added oil.  A solution that works for me, period, is that a little before the day, I go buy packets of backs, necks, wings, etc.  I roast them and make stock, which I use to make my stuffing and gravy, so I get a good rich gravy even, if for some reason, the turkey doesn't create much "fond".


----------

